# Finally bought a lathe!!! Clausing 5429!!!!



## Tamper84

Yes you all read that correctly!! Finally bought on. Clausing 5429 variable speed, from 45 in back gear to 1400. Everything works great!! Just needs a really good cleaning and paint. But I have to finish off the shop first. I hope I hit the lottery lol. Now lets see if I can post a picture. She comes home tommorrow!!! Lets see I need a 4 jaw chuck, tool post and a chuck for the tail stock. Can anyone recommend me any? Oh and btw the ways are dang near perfect!!

Chris


----------



## Dranreb

Well, that's an impressive beast!

And so the journey begins...

Enjoy!

Bernard


----------



## barn

It looks almost new.  You'll love it.


----------



## Tamper84

Thanks guys. I have to put a lot of elbow grease in it. But oh well. Also, gotta get off my butt and get a phase converter going.

Chris


----------



## toag

Nice score!

I'd recommend getting a quick change tool post (qctp) asap! I have heard that the createtool multifix 40 position tool post is nice (i think you would need either A set or E set...)  if you get one let me know how it is i am thinking of getting a set.


----------



## Tamper84

Thanks everyone! It came home yesterday with out a hitch. It's good to have a buddy that owns a roll back! Here is a picture of me and the lathe. Don't mind the surroundings, I have to finish framing up the walls in the shop and then the lathe can move to her final home. I don't have a clue why the picture is side ways. Took it the same way as the others with my phone and uploaded them to here from the phone. 

Chris


----------



## Tamper84

Got the lathe moved into place. Almost lol. Just need to slide it against the wall, that will happen later. Have to give the electrican some room to run wire tomorrow! But I have discovered a problem with the lead screw. It has some play longitudinally. There is a roll pin half way out. Hope fully that is the problem. Oh well everything else about this machine is sweet. Can't wait to start making chips!  

Chris


----------



## Old Iron

Nice score on the Lathe Chris, I had a 4914 but when I got the 13" Leblond I gave it away. any way here is your picture turned.

Paul


----------



## Tamper84

Old Iron said:


> Nice score on the Lathe Chris, I had a 4914 but when I got the 13" Leblond I gave it away. any way here is your picture turned.
> 
> Paul


Thank you Paul. I have no idea what I did wrong with the picture lol. 

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## vt-biketim

Tamper84 said:


> Got the lathe moved into place. Almost lol. Just need to slide it against the wall, that will happen later. Have to give the electrican some room to run wire tomorrow! But I have discovered a problem with the lead screw. It has some play longitudinally. There is a roll pin half way out. Hope fully that is the problem. Oh well everything else about this machine is sweet. Can't wait to start making chips!
> 
> Chris



Hey Chris, congrats on the new toy. I'm sure you'll get plenty of good advice from the very experienced people here. Since I'm getting started playing with my Clausing 4902 I have to say my two bits (literally).

If you don't already have the manual, get it from Clausing first. They are really helpful if you ask. First page of the manual talks about moving the machine and warns you _not to slide it on the floor_. I don't know if you were being literal there, but it can't hurt to mention it. The rubber pads on the levelers could get damaged by trying to slide it.

About the leadscrew: if your 5x is like my 4x the screw is connected to the output shaft of the QCGB with a fail-safe brass shear pin. This will shear off in case of overload and save the gearbox and leadscrew. If somebody did this, got PO'ed , and replaced it with a roll pin, then they have defeated the whole purpose of the design. Lathe equivalent of the penny in the fuse box. The manual clearly explains proper procedure for removal of the leadscrew. You can search the forums for discussion of shear pins. 

Good luck!

Tim


----------



## Tamper84

vt-biketim said:


> Hey Chris, congrats on the new toy. I'm sure you'll get plenty of good advice from the very experienced people here. Since I'm getting started playing with my Clausing 4902 I have to say my two bits (literally).
> 
> If you don't already have the manual, get it from Clausing first. They are really helpful if you ask. First page of the manual talks about moving the machine and warns you _not to slide it on the floor_. I don't know if you were being literal there, but it can't hurt to mention it. The rubber pads on the levelers could get damaged by trying to slide it.
> 
> About the leadscrew: if your 5x is like my 4x the screw is connected to the output shaft of the QCGB with a fail-safe brass shear pin. This will shear off in case of overload and save the gearbox and leadscrew. If somebody did this, got PO'ed , and replaced it with a roll pin, then they have defeated the whole purpose of the design. Lathe equivalent of the penny in the fuse box. The manual clearly explains proper procedure for removal of the leadscrew. You can search the forums for discussion of shear pins.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Tim



Thank you Tim. Yes I already got a manual off of Clausing. They actually emailed me one lol. And yes I did slide the lathe. I dont have the leveling feet on it, so no worries there lol  Thank you for the brass fail pin. The roll pin is kinda out of it. But looking at my manual, it just says roll pin in there....Hmm....

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Ulma Doctor

you got me jealous Chris.....lol
sweet score, you'll be able to turn some great work from her!
i can't wait to see what she looks like painted!


----------



## Tamper84

I cant wait to see it painted either!!! ) But that will be waiting now. My buddy couldnt do the wiring today. But I did purchase everything I need to wire it all up today. Oh I went with 6 gauge!!!!:yikes: They either had that or 12 gauge. So six it was. And of course they only had a 125' roll..............Im going to have plenty of wire:lmao: I may just have my electrican buddy sway my other 220 outlets with this stuff. I sure have enough!!!! Oh and btw, the six gauge, 169.99 for the 125 feet.

Chris


----------



## Tamper84

Well all I am in the process of buying tooling and accessories for this. What size 4 jaw should I get for it?  Of course the chuck is stuck on it, so I'm fighting it getting off. Lol. But would you all know what kind of spindle it has? I know it's threaded on. 

What size tool post should I get? Axa or Bxa? They both seem to fit the bill. 

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Chuck K

"What size tool post should I get? Axa or Bxa? They both seem to fit the bill."

If it's 11" or smaller go with the axa...if it's 12 or bigger go with the bxa.  As far as the spindle threads, my 10" clausing has 1 3/4-8 tpi.  Yours may be bigger than that.

Chuck


----------



## Tamper84

Chuck K said:


> "What size tool post should I get? Axa or Bxa? They both seem to fit the bill."
> 
> If it's 11" or smaller go with the axa...if it's 12 or bigger go with the bxa.  As far as the spindle threads, my 10" clausing has 1 3/4-8 tpi.  Yours may be bigger than that.
> 
> Chuck



Thank you Chuck!! It is a 12" lathe. I was confused as they both are sold for 12" lathes.

Chris


----------



## pineyfolks

Perfect size! I'm glad you found something , I hate to see anyone machineless. Now you just need the matching mill and saw.


----------



## Tamper84

pineyfolks said:


> Perfect size! I'm glad you found something , I hate to see anyone machineless. Now you just need the matching mill and saw.



Thank you!! Do you know of anyone getting rid of an 8520 anywhere around here lol. Hmmm a Clausing saw you say....hmmmm:thinking:

Chris


----------



## pineyfolks

Have you been to HGR Industrial surplus? There's a lot of parts there, or LT Associates in Canton, you never know what they'll have.


----------



## Chuck K

"Thank you Chuck!! It is a 12" lathe. I was confused as they both are sold for 12" lathes."

I'm sure the axa would work, but it would limit the size of tooling you could use.  Nice lathe....looks like a diamond in the rough.

Chuck


----------



## Tamper84

Welp, the lathe is up and running!!!!!  But something is different with the rpc, its running in reverse lol. So I have to switch some wires on the lathe to make all of the controls go back to normal. Or I could run it as is, just backwards lol.

Chris


----------



## Ulma Doctor

just reverse any 2 power wires, the phase will reverse!
glad to hear the beast lives!!!!)


----------



## Tamper84

Thanks Mike!!! So where do I switch the wires? I have a disconnect an on and off switch and a drum switch. Ill put a picture up. And while I was out there messing around with it, I noticed a noise I didn't hear before, got to looking, I have a gear with a broken tooth :scared:  So now I have to find that gear. Oh well...I did want a project lol.


----------



## Tamper84

The part number is Q-540-S. if anyone has one laying around lol 

Chris


----------



## Chuck K

Ahhhhhh.....the dreaded broken gear.  Lots of threads on gear repair.  If your impatient like me...braze, shape with a die grinder, and finish with a file.  Won't be like a new gear, but the rest of the teeth on the gear probably aren't like new either.  If you like new stuff, Boston Gear probably has one that fits or can be milled to fit.  Definitely not a deal breaker.

Chuck


----------



## Tamper84

You are correct sir!! I dont care about new stuff, or I would of bought a new lathe lol. I just dont understand how this only broke out one tooth!! On the gears I have seen before, if one is gone, it seems at least 5 or 6 around are gone as well. But thats the only tooth....

Chris


----------



## Ulma Doctor

Tamper84 said:


> Thanks Mike!!! So where do I switch the wires? I have a disconnect an on and off switch and a drum switch. Ill put a picture up. And while I was out there messing around with it, I noticed a noise I didn't hear before, got to looking, I have a gear with a broken tooth :scared:  So now I have to find that gear. Oh well...I did want a project lol.



hey chris,
 you can switch the wires on the lathe motor itself, or the idler motor...it makes no difference, do it where it is convenient.
i don't know how you have the wiring colored, but in most systems you'll have a red,white,black,and green wires. the white wire may have a blue indicator or piece of tape differentiating it from a neutral wire. 
so, if you are unsure just change red and black power wires then you are good to go!
lmk if this works for you!
take er' easy
mike


----------



## Ulma Doctor

Tamper84 said:


> You are correct sir!! I dont care about new stuff, or I would of bought a new lathe lol. I just dont understand how this only broke out one tooth!! On the gears I have seen before, if one is gone, it seems at least 5 or 6 around are gone as well. But thats the only tooth....
> 
> Chris


these is the good times chris!!
i know what you are going through!!! the sb has 1 missing tooth and multiple tips missing to boot!
you can find them sometimes on ebay, clausing does still have parts but they can get pricey...
i'll see if there are others and get back to you.
good luck chris, it's a labor of love because there ain't no money that equals the satisfaction of using your own tools.
happy turning!!


----------



## Tamper84

Well apparently my last couple of posts are gone. Oh well. But I did get the gear fixed :biggrin:  I'm a happy camper. A little noise still,  but I guess it's to be expected with a gear that has three spots fixed on it. And it's been hand filed on two of them. The old girl is 53 years old, she make a little noise lol.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Ray C

Looks good Chris.  Real good.  But I gotta ask, when are you going to degrease that thing?


----------



## Tamper84

Ray C said:


> Looks good Chris.  Real good.  But I gotta ask, when are you going to degrease that thing?


Thank you. A year with a file helped me lol. It is going to be degreased here really soon!!! I gotta put my bench top together first. Oh and may be lights... Naa I dont need lights lol. But I do need to get on my workbench top. Then I will pull it apart and de-grease/paint. 

Chris


----------



## Ulma Doctor

nice work on the gear ,chris!


----------



## electromecch31

wow your lathe looks great when i bought mine the cross slide was froze and the variable speed didnt work no toolpost or chucks.  But it did come with a turret attachment and collet closer with a drawer full of collets.
Keep us posted of your progress have fun any question just ask.


Sent from my SCH-R760 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tamper84

Nice lathe electromech!! Is that a 5429 as well? I get weird looks when I say that model number lol. I still have to clean mine all up and paint it. 

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## electromecch31

the biggest problem i had was with the variable drive.  Replaced all bearings, motor, fabbed rpm indicator.  What fun

Sent from my SCH-R760 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tamper84

Well I went out and worked on it some more today. No pictures though. And the chuck is still stuck as ever.... Also a new development, a vibration... again  I dont know where its coming from, I gotta check that out. No leveling feet or anything on it. So maybe that will help out. But I did get some degreasing done!!! 

Chris


----------



## electromecch31

I would check with a variable speed drive bearings, especially with the movable pulley that is on the counter shaft. 

Sent from my SCH-R760 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## electromecch31

so I didn't read what's up with the chuck to not get the collar rotate to unscrew the chuck.  

Sent from my SCH-R760 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tamper84

Sorry did see you responded. I was on vacation in St. Louis :whistle: Anyway, I finally managed to get the chuck off. I had to remove the chuck from the back plate and used a little bit of heat to get the back plate off of the spindle. As soon as it came off, the threads look like new. I will try and post a picture or two today.

Chris


----------



## gmaxed

Nice score onthe lathe.It looks a lot like my 5914 before i took it apart and have pieces all over the place:lmao:.I like that still base cabnet that's on your lathe mine is turned faceing out the end of the bed and only has shelves in it.


----------



## Tamper84

Ok I have to ask before I screw anything up. Can I just take and move the whole carriage to the end of the bed and remove the whole thing? Or do I have to take it apart while on the lathe? No real updates. I need to get off my butt and get the lead out!!!

Chris


----------



## Chuck K

Yes, you can slide it off in on piece.  On mine I had to drive the pin out of the lead screw and loosen the clamps on the underside of the cross slide a bit. Or you can remove the bolts that go down through the top of the cross slide into the apron casting and remove it in two assemblies.  Either way, it's not a big job.

Chuck


----------



## toag

you may have this but here is the manual for the 5400 series.
It has some nice exploded views, which help find those pesky pins and whatnits


----------



## Tamper84

Thank you chuck and toag!! Hopefully tomorrow I can accomplish something on this lol

Chris


----------



## Moddz

Very cool. I just picked one of those up last week. 




This machine came with a new tool holder/post, 4 jaw chuck, several pieces of new tooling and a dead center and chuck for tail stock.


----------



## Tamper84

Wow yours looks really really good!!!! I also see that you have the clutch with yours. I kinda wish mine had that. How big of a four jaw is that?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Moddz

The chuck in the pic is the 3 jaw that came on the machine it's about 6". It came with a set of 3 reverse jaws to grab larger items. The 4 jaw chuck is in the drawer it's an 8" unit. 


Sorry It's a really bad pic but here is the reverse jaws holding a 6" piece of plastic.


----------



## Tamper84

Thanks for the information. Right now, my 3 jaw is an 8 incher. I was thinking of going 6 for the 4 jaw. But I'm not to sure on that :thinking:

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## toag

Your three jaw will work great, just be careful if you extend the jaws very far for large parts, they may hit the bed...  always check with a few spins before hitting the old forward switch =)

nice looking machine Moddz, i like the cabinet shelf under the chip tray.


----------



## Tamper84

A little update. Got a lot done in the shop. It's about time to get my but in gear and finally get this thing going!!! I'm in the market for a 4 jaw for her, and a steady rest if I can find one. What size 4 jaws would you guys consider?

thanks,
Chris


----------



## Ulma Doctor

a 6" would be pretty good, it keeps the rotational mass lower than an 8" and you can still chuck up some fairly big stuff if you reverse the jaws. the 6" will also save the spindle bearings due to less weight on the bearing closest to the chuck.
what spindle does the unit have?
i may have a chuck around if you need it!
mike)


----------



## toag

here is a brochure for the 4800, 5300, and 5400 series lathes, paeg 3 lists the sizes Clausign offered for the 5400.  
http://www.d-and-d.com/misc/MANUALS/CLAUSING/Clausing5400BrochureAccessoriesOnly-1958.pdf

now they say up to 10", but i agree with Ulma, that a 6" would be good for the lathe, and very useful.  though if you find a 8"... snag it).

toolsforcheap.com might be the best place for a 2 1/4"-8 backplate (though of course they are out of stock... been waiting for the l-00s for a year now) or ebay.


----------



## Tamper84

Thanks guys!! The spindle is 2 1/4, 8. I will check out that link. Clausing sent me a manual, but didn't say anything about chuck sizes. 

Thank you,
Chris


----------

